# Building a new workshop



## John Wagstaff (16 Jun 2020)

Hi, as a newbie I'm looking for help building a new workshop. I intend to construct out of timber, all the joists will be 4 x 2, the size I want to construct is 5.5m Long X 3.8m Wide @2.5m High, I have build smaller garden structures and been very successful, but because I've never build any thing on this scale thought I might ask for a little info. So to basics.

Floor, I want to use 3x2joists with floor boards screwed to the joists (as this is directly onto a newly constructed concrete base that's 100mm in depth should I insulate with a plastic membrane between joist and floor board?
Walls, constructed of 4x2 framing timber (But what centres are best) the walls to be clad in Log lap (But should I insulate with a plastic membrane between joist and cladding)
Windows and Doors will be installed but will be UPVC made by local supplier.
Roof, I will make the roof trusses using 4x2 then boarded over with floor boards and finally sheeted with steel roof tiles (again should I install some sort of waterproof barrier between tiles a floor boards)
Sorry to go on a bit but all help will be gratefully received, I only want to make this once.


----------



## DBT85 (16 Jun 2020)

HI John, welcome.

Have a look at the sticky threads at the top of this board for more details on idea for workshops. They cover floors and walls and so on as well as why you need membranes, air gaps etc.

You can also check out my current build thread, Steve Maskerys thread, SheptonPhils current build thread or alternatively at another forum you can see Mikes build. There are lots of others to look through too. 

I'm just putting a floating floor on my concrete. Insulation boards and then covered in flooring boards glued together to keep it as one large area. I don't think there's any need to put framework down.

If you've not yet done the concrete, the DPM should be under it to prevent water rising up from the ground. There is then no need to put something on top of it and under the flooring.

Framing can be done on 400 or 600 centres adjusted by what size sheet goods you might use. EG, if its 1200x2400 sheets you might want 600mm centres, if its 1220x2440 sheets you would use 610mm. Mines on 610mm.

You'd put a breathable membrane on the outisde of the wall and rafter framing, batten over the top of it and then your cladding/tiles can go over that.


----------



## MikeG. (16 Jun 2020)

I haven't time at the moment for a fulsome reply, but please read the links in my signature as a good starting point for the conversation, and I'll give this a bit more time when I've got a moment, later.


----------



## Shultzy (16 Jun 2020)

I've also constructed a shed about the same size as you want (see signature link)


----------

